# I hurted myself   now i am sad



## frodo (Sep 10, 2016)

was surfing the web, and started coughing,  coughed so hard I passed out
face planted on the floor,  split my eye brow open  and put a knot on it

laid on the floor doing the fish flop


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 10, 2016)

Come on man... came home late and she introduced you to the frying pan, didn't she...:nono:    :banana:


----------



## bud16415 (Sep 10, 2016)

Whenever I do that I stand up and start screaming &#8220;Adrian Adrian&#8221;.


----------



## Chris (Sep 10, 2016)

I've never coughed so hard I passed out. Sounds amazing.


----------



## havasu (Sep 10, 2016)

Me thinks you are doing it wrong...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erotic_asphyxiation

:rofl:


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 10, 2016)

Frodo: make that photo your new avatar. Everyone will be scared $hit to argue with you


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 10, 2016)

Frodo...lay off the catnip for a while bud...:rofl:


----------



## frodo (Sep 10, 2016)

now my eye turned black.  i look like i stood up instead of shut up


----------



## slownsteady (Sep 10, 2016)

That'll learn 'ya!


----------



## KULTULZ (Sep 19, 2016)

It's said beauty is only skin deep but ugly goes to the bone... :hide:


----------



## nealtw (Sep 19, 2016)

That can happen to the best of us
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/prez-chokes-pretzel-faints-article-1.490564


----------

